# lshow partprobe hdparm -z alternatives



## cgigeek (Nov 18, 2013)

I am looking for some `partproble`, `lshow` and `hdparm -z` alternatives for FreeBSD. I am trying to fix an LSI array, `camcontrol identify [device]` is not working well.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 18, 2013)

It may be more useful to describe what information you are trying to find.  As FreeBSD users, we may not be familiar with the Linux commands.


----------



## cgigeek (Nov 18, 2013)

_I am t_rying to match /dev/mfid[#] to the serial number of the drive somehow. This gives me the slot number and the drive serial number: `MegaCli -pdlist -a0 | grep -e "Slot Number:" -e "Inquiry Data:"`, but the /dev/mfid[#] are not sequential.

`camcontrol devlist -v` gives me only the drive model, no serial number, nor the /dev/mfid[#]. `mfiutil show drives` gives me the serial number and slot, not the /dev/mfid[#]. `mfiutil show volumes` give me only the /dev/mfid[#].

Thanks in advance.


----------



## t1066 (Nov 18, 2013)

The last entry in the output of `diskinfo -v /dev/ada0` should give the serial number of the drive. So maybe `diskinfo -v /dev/mfid#` would work.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Nov 18, 2013)

What about a sysutils/megacli port?


----------



## cgigeek (Nov 19, 2013)

t1066 said:
			
		

> The last entry in the output of `diskinfo -v /dev/ada0`
> 
> should give the serial number of the drive. So maybe `diskinfo -v /dev/mfid#` would work.



Thanks so much for your reply, but it is empty, probably because of the RAID card.

`diskinfo -v /dev/mfid8`

```
/dev/mfid8
        512             # sectorsize
        1998998994944   # mediasize in bytes (1.8T)
        3904294912      # mediasize in sectors
        0               # stripesize
        0               # stripeoffset
        243031          # Cylinders according to firmware.
        255             # Heads according to firmware.
        63              # Sectors according to firmware.
                        # Disk ident.
```


----------



## cgigeek (Nov 19, 2013)

`atacontrol list` does not work either.


----------



## t1066 (Nov 21, 2013)

Have you tried the port sysutils/smartmontools? `smartctl -i /dev/ada0` will list serial numbers in the output.


----------

